# Portland Indiana September 6th, 7th and 8th 2012



## rideahiggins (Aug 25, 2012)

Anyone going to this one?
http://swmi.craigslist.org/mcy/3170066073.html


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 27, 2012)

*swap meet*

Somebody? Anybody?


----------



## Boris (Aug 27, 2012)

rideahiggins said:


> Somebody? Anybody?




Looks like more motorbikes and bikes for you then. Glad to see the tradition continues. That's one swap meet I've always wished I could attend.


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2012)

I am going to try to attend.Is Rick going there to find some coppertone bikes??Dave ,you dont have to wish.You could attend.The people in Portland wont know you.Let me remind ya Dave.Thats Portland,Indiana not Portland Oregon.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 28, 2012)

Dammit...missing this one too!


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 28, 2012)

vincev said:


> I am going to try to attend.



There is no try, only do.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll try to go too.  No promises..


----------

